
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (December 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
alexandros
PART-TIME HOLIDAY PROJECT

We are Resin.io, you can be anywhere.

We will offer £500 each to two projects that use Node.js on a Raspberry Pi.
The resulting code should be open-sourced on GitHub but we do not require
transferring ownership to us. The amount may not be much but may be a good
extra incentive if you were looking to do a cool side-project with JS and
hardware over the holidays.

Proposals should be sent to project at resin dot io. We will respond within a
week and you'll have until the end of the year to complete the project.
Projects will be judged based on how original the idea is. Bonus points for
using more than one Raspberry Pi for the end result. If you offer to document
your process and/or blog about it, we'll be even happier.

As mentioned, the resulting code will remain yours and you can keep evolving
it (or not) as you please after the end of the project. We simply want to
encourage cool JS projects on embedded devices. Some examples:
[http://ni-c.github.io/heimcontrol.js/](http://ni-c.github.io/heimcontrol.js/)
,
[http://googlecreativelab.github.io/coder/](http://googlecreativelab.github.io/coder/)
.

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Chicago/Remote

Product Designer and Front-End Developer. I work with clients but design and
build my own products as well.

Experience working with companies big and small, all the way to down to solo
founders. Most comfortable working with small, focused teams or individuals
that are excited about their work. Bonus points if you're technically inclined
(willing to teach, too, though).

Portfolio: [http://wellroundedgent.com](http://wellroundedgent.com) Dribbble
(most up to date): [http://dribbble.com/rglover](http://dribbble.com/rglover)

Products: Proper - [https://properapp.com](https://properapp.com)
(subscription based) WhatWhen -
[https://whatwhenapp.com](https://whatwhenapp.com) (free)

Available for work from now through the new year.

I work based on a day rate (8 hour blocks). Will disclose rate when you get in
touch.

Send inquiries to: ryan@wellroundedgent.com.

Hope to hear from you :)

~~~
ezl
I've worked with Ryan several times now and referred him to friends who have
all informed me afterwards that they intend to work with him again when they
have an opportunity.

Ryan has:

1\. a slow, thoughtful approach to UI/UX design for your product. he wants to
genuinely understand your needs first

2\. meticulous attention to detail (unreasonably so, which is good because it
lets me be lazier)

3\. writes reusable, clean, well commented code (javascript and well
structured html and well organized sass),

4\. makes working with him easy/low time cost by writing to your codebase and
committing to your django/rails project directly in a fork, rather than
forcing you to take html/css/js and adapt it back into your templating system

If you're looking for a front end guy who will think about your product from
the perspective of another founder rather than a contractor trying to squeeze
you for a week of pay, you need to at least start a conversation with him.

Happy to provide more details on my experience working with him as well, just
drop me an email.

------
albedo
SEEKING FREELANCERS - NYC or Bay Area preferred - Remote is okay

Lambda is a talent agency for freelance developers and designers. We help you
find clients, negotiate for higher rates, and take care of the business side
of freelancing.

    
    
      - Exceptional talent only: $100/hr minimum rate.
      - No recruiters or spam. We're developers too and we only match consultants with projects that fit their expertise and interest.
      - Serious clients only: Wanna hear about a disruptive social network for cats that "just needs a coder"? Neither do we.
      - Freelancers with side projects or startups are especially welcome!
    

If that's appealing, you can read more and sign up at:
[http://getlambda.com/](http://getlambda.com/)

We've posted about this on HN a few times and have been amazed by the
response. I apologize in advance if it takes a while for us to get back to you
-- we interview everyone personally and are still ramping up the process.

Right now, we're particularly looking for NYC Rails devs and SF iOS devs, but
anyone else based in the US is still welcome to apply!

~~~
aferreira
> but anyone else based in the US

Why US only? Are there significant challenges into opening this platform to
internationals? I always thought it was simpler (less taxes to deal with,
etc).

~~~
albedo
Almost all of our clients are based in the US, and we already have a lot of
devs who are willing to do remote work.

------
ccarpenterg
OFFER TO VOLUNTEER - Machine Learning, Artificial Intelligence, Scientific and
Open Source projects

I'm an engineer with experience working for startups doing web development.
Currently I'm one of the Community TAs for the Startup Engineering class and
for the Machine Learning class at Coursera (Stanford).

I'm looking for opportunities to volunteer, preferably Machine Learning,
Artificial Intelligence or Scientific projects. Being a Community TA has been
a great experience and an opporunity to get a deep understanding on these
topics. I'm eager to contribute to scientific, open source projects and the
like.

Drop me a line: ccarpenterg@gmail.com

Startup Engineering:
[https://www.coursera.org/course/startup](https://www.coursera.org/course/startup)

Machine Learning:
[https://www.coursera.org/course/ml](https://www.coursera.org/course/ml)

Github: [https://github.com/ccarpenterg](https://github.com/ccarpenterg)

~~~
pknerd
Me too. If anyone is offering something then do contact me as well!

~~~
SteveMorin
pknerd , I tried to reach you on linkedin but email me at steve@stevemorin.com

------
robbiemitchell
SEEKING FREELANCER - New York, NY or REMOTE -
[http://bit.ly/1guW2qr](http://bit.ly/1guW2qr)

The Knewton marketing team has marketers, PR, writers, designers, and web
developers. We are looking for another developer to support our work.

You should be extremely comfortable with WordPress and web development, and be
able to collaborate with designers to go from PSD to responsive layout.

WordPress, JavaScript, and general PHP will compose much of the work. We are
also exploring visualizations with D3 and other JavaScript libraries. Any
additional web development skills and interests you have will probably find an
outlet here.

This position is contract-to-hire, starting part-time and possibly
transitioning to full-time eventually. You can be remote during the contractor
portion but may need to be in NYC to make the transition to FT.

~~~
pknerd
Someone from outside of US can't work?

------
danialtz
VOLUNTEER

I'd like to keep up to date/sharpen my skills on any scientific and numerical
projects. Specifically, Machine Learning (clustering, recommendation systems,
forecasting), or any other biophysics, oncology, and biology related projects;
open source contributions much preferred.

You can reach me at: danialt@gmail.com

------
bdunn
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Looking for a developer to work with me on my product, Planscope
([https://planscope.io](https://planscope.io)) - stack is
Coffeescript/Backbone.js on the frontend and Rails on the backend.

Primarily looking for someone to assist with the frontend, since the majority
of business logic and templating happens client-side. Bonus points if you have
experience with optimizing JS/CSS.

Contact: brennan+hn@planscope.io

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I can be a unicorn for your project! Design & development, building API's,
mobile apps and all that kind of stuff.

Past things I done: Ecommerce, API's, apps, intranets, medical compliance
systems, CMS, CRM, surveying, events/ticketing, blah de blah. I can build your
MVP or help further along the path!

Apps - iOS / Android

* App design, UI/UX

* Development Titanium or PhoneGap (prefer the former)

Recent iPhone app I completed ([https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/pitchup.com-
campsite-holiday...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/pitchup.com-campsite-
holiday/id722364517)) was App of the Week in The Sun here in the UK, which was
nice.

Web

* HTML 5, CSS, Javascript (also responsive, bootstrap etc etc)

* PHP (mainly Codeigniter recently)

* Some nodeJS

I could really do with something soon to help with the festive period so for
something you want to start now, I can do a healthy discount :)

Email is in my profile. Personal site seems to be down at the moment
([http://pitbot.net](http://pitbot.net)). Happy to supply links and whatnot
for examples of previous work.

I work with Git usually, but mercurial is also fine. Happy with basic sysadmin
stuff too.

I'm based in the UK.

------
TechNewb
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco | Remote

Passionate entry level Ruby & Javascript developer seeking either long term or
short term opportunities. Have been studying web development for over a year,
and recently graduated from Dev Bootcamp here in SF, an intensive web
development program. Enjoy working on both the backend and frontend, and
consider myself a junior full stack generalist.
____________________________________________________________*

linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sbswigart](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sbswigart)

twitter: @sbswigart

gmail: sbswigart

------
adam_albrecht
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote is fine. We're based out of Columbus, Ohio. This
would be a fairly short-term project (a few weeks to a month)

We're a small startup building a Rails app and a core piece of it is
generating a fairly complex PDF document from an existing template. Ruby
doesn't have the greatest PDF tooling, so I could be convinced to use
something else for this piece, but sticking with ruby would be ideal.

Would love to find someone with relevant experience generating complex PDF's.

You can read more about us here:
[http://nextchapterbk.com](http://nextchapterbk.com)

If you're interested, you can email me at adam [at] nextchapterbk.com

~~~
bliti
I've used (Python library)
[http://www.reportlab.com/software/opensource/](http://www.reportlab.com/software/opensource/)
in the past with an internal API to interface PDF generation between two
systems.

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Onsite

I've worked for 3 startups so far doing web development. I'm also a Community
TA for the Startup Engineering class and for the Machine Learning class at
Coursera (Stanford).

Python: Django/Tornado/GAE Framework

node.js: express.js, ejs, Sequelize, Bookshelf

Frontend: jQuery, D3.js, Backbone.js, AngularJS, Bootstrap

IAAS/PASS: Linode, Heroku, Google App Engine, AWS

Databases: Postgresql, MongoDB, Redis, mysql

Tools: vim, git, Chrome Dev tools, virtualenv, foreman, vagrant, screen,
emacs, dotfiles

Machine Learning/Data Science: Octave, R, numpy, sci-kit-learn, pandas

Visualization: D3.js, matplotlib

Github: [https://github.com/ccarpenterg](https://github.com/ccarpenterg)

Drop me a line: ccarpenterg@gmail.com

~~~
SteveMorin
Shot you an email, just respond to me at: steve at stevemorin.com

------
JoeCortopassi
\------------------

SEEKING WORK - Based in Southern California

\------------------

Joe Cortopassi

Email: joe[at]joecortopassi[dot]com

Skype: joe.cortopassi

\------------------

iOS developer

Full stack web developer

\------------------

Technologies:

(not just the language, but also the appropriate frameworks and libraries)

Objective-C

iPhone/iOS

PHP

MySQL

Javascript

HTML

CSS

\------------------

Specialties:

Business Analytics

Digital Marketing Strategy

Api integration and development

Persistent Data Management (across multiple devices and/or server)

\------------------

[http://joecortopassi.com](http://joecortopassi.com)

[http://linkedin.com/in/joecortopassi](http://linkedin.com/in/joecortopassi)

[https://github.com/JoeCortopassi](https://github.com/JoeCortopassi)

[https://twitter.com/JoeCortopassi](https://twitter.com/JoeCortopassi)

\------------------

About Me:

I started off in web development, doing mid-large size lead generation web
sites. As a big part of dealing with lead generation, I became proficient in
RESTful API integration and development, along with complex javascript web
applications used for analytics. I then began working on iPhone and iPad
applications over the years, working on apps for Cie Studios, BuySellAds, and
their respective clients. My ability to understand complex api's, also helped
me build connection management and caching systems for iOS apps that assured
the user that their information would always be posted to the server,
regardless of their data connection.

\------------------

~~~
railsprojectapp
SEEKING FREELANCER

Full-time Contract position approximately 2 months

Responsibilities: Sole full-stack Ruby on Rails developer on a web app
overhaul or re-write

Location: remote - U.S., Canada, Western Europe only (HQ in Toronto)

We're a start-up seeking an experienced full-stack Ruby on Rails developer or
very small team for a challenging project.

Must: \- Have at least 2 years solid Rails experience developing web apps. \-
Be able to start within 1 or 2 weeks.

Please include your CV, links to past projects you developed that are live on
the web and a link to your Linkedin profile if you have one.

[railsprojectapp] a.t. g-m-a-i-l

Thank you

~~~
JoeCortopassi
Not sure if this was just an accidental comment in the wrong place, or trying
to hijack my post for more exposure, but I just want to be clear that I have
no idea who railsprojectapp is nor can I be reached through them. Not assuming
anything more than a mistake, just trying to clear up potential confusion

------
awdyson
SEEKING WORK - Cambridge / Boston - Remote

I do full stack web development, specializing in heavy JavaScript apps. Most
of my work has been with the start-up community, though I've done a few
projects for bigger companies as well.

Languages: ● Perl ● Python ● Java ● Ruby ● JavaScript ● HTML5 ● CSS3 ● LESS &
SASS (dynamic CSS meta-languages)

Frameworks: ● Angular ● jQuery & jQuery UI ● Bootstrap ● Mojolicious ● Node.js
● Flatiron ● Rails ● Express ● Backbone

linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexdyson](http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexdyson)

gmail: awdyson@gmail.com

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

My name is Ram Rachum, and I’m a freelance software developer. I help
businesses solve their problems using software, mostly by developing web-based
applications.

I work mainly in Python and Django.

On the technical level, it’s my responsibility to have high problem-solving
skills; to design a good architecture for each project I work on; to implement
that architecture quickly and effectively; and to be experienced with the
languages and frameworks that I’m using, so when a problem comes up, I don’t
have to spend 2 hours to research and solve it but rather just 5 minutes,
because I’ve seen that problem dozen of times before.

On the project-management level, it’s my responsibility to communicate clearly
and honestly with the client and my collaborators on the project; to
understand exactly what the client wants to build as we plan together how to
build it; to always keep the client updated about progress; to have an owner
mentality and make decisions with the best interest of the client in mind; to
own up to mistakes when they happen; and to always get feedback as early as
possible from the client and from the users, so we know we’re not wasting time
going into blind alleys, and we’re spending time only on features that the
users are happy with. My email is ram@rachum.com . Send me an email and say
hello.

More details about me: [http://ram.rachum.com/cv/](http://ram.rachum.com/cv/)

------
dpdawson
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred. Based in London. US citizen.

Web development/design and business development background. Took
courtcovered.com from idea to launch and beyond. See parispicnic.com for a
small, fun, recent project I did for some friends.

Experience with Ruby, Rails, HTML, CSS, Sass, JavaScript, jQuery,
CoffeeScript, Git, and a variety of databases. Proponent of TDD/BDD.

Contact me if you are looking for someone with experience performing a variety
of functions who can offer suggestions and turn your ideas into quality,
finished products.

dpdawson@gmail.com

------
freelancedatasf
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA / Remote / Limited travel Strategy consultant
turned data scientist available for strategic data-driven projects. Experience
and interest in the following high-impact areas:

* Fraud Prevention and Risk Management: Experience designing and implementing technical and policy-level systems for combating a wide range of fraud vectors -- both online and for offline, technology-enabled partners

* Pricing: Available for projects focused on novel pricing challenges and pricing/product launch strategy. Experienced with novel mechanisms such as information/prediction markets, modeling market and other social dynamics.

* Crowdsourcing/Open Innovation: Experience designing large-scale public contests, and evaluating other open innovation mechanisms. Significant experience convening thought leaders and innovators, designing collaborative workshops, etc.

Brief background:

* 4 years of experience at a top-tier management consulting firm, including 2 years of experience designing projects and managing 2-5 person project teams

* 1 year of applied technical experience in a full-time data science role. Overhauled employer's fraud prevention system, and built custom machine-learning system processing thousands of transactions per day in < 100ms. Previously had quantitative social science academic training and completed 2 major technical side projects in the fields of remote sensing (satellite imagery) and bioinformatics/genomics

* Technical skills and experience: Experienced with a Python stack for data analysis, machine learning, analytic web apps, and formal APIs. Additional experience with R and GIS applications. Experience working with a hybrid C/Cython/Python stack where speed is of the essence

* Other technical background: Amateur bioinformaticist, 2nd place finish in the DoD's $1M Metagenomics Algorithm Prize ([http://www.prweb.com/releases/dtra/algorithmchallenge/prweb1...](http://www.prweb.com/releases/dtra/algorithmchallenge/prweb11150852.htm))

Please feel free to contact me at freelancedatasf [at] gmail.com with any
questions and inquiries. Happy to discuss any and all interesting projects at
the intersection(s) of competitive strategy, data, and social/user dynamics.

------
Imagenuity
SEEKING WORK -- remote or Portland, OR area - available part-time for short
and long term projects

Just want a banana, and end up getting the gorilla and jungle too? My
experience will help you define your business needs, and come up with the
right solution to fit your requirements.

Full-Stack Developer. Front end development in Responsive HTML5, CSS3 and
JavaScript (jQuery, jQuery mobile, JSON), and RESTful APIs built with PHP or
Node.js on the server. Emphasis on a strong design to build projects that are
simple to use and attractive.

Specializing in iOS and Android apps built with Cordova/PhoneGap that work
beautifully on different screen sizes and devices.

20+ years professional software developer, 15+ years freelance

    
    
          newly redesigned app website: http://imagenuity.com
          http://bit.ly/scorekeepr-android
          http://bit.ly/scorekeepr-bacon-android
          http://bit.ly/scorekeepr-ios
          http://bit.ly/scorekeepr-bacon-ios
          http://github.com/jimbergman
          http://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-bergman
    
          twitter: @jimbergman
          http://jimbergman.net/contact/

------
akbarnama
SEEKING WORK - remote only, from Mumbai-India

Recently helped a couple of clients with next version of their web projects -
implementing haystack, integration with payment gateways like PaypalExpress,
PX Fusion

[https://www.book-pay.com](https://www.book-pay.com) went live in June 2013 -
developed from scratch in Django and Postgres,a site for booking seat for
cycling tours offered by www.londonbicycle.com - so far 530+ users with 400+
seats booked

Helped in launching [http://www.foodfan.com](http://www.foodfan.com) \-
Django,Postgres, S3 for photos, Sphinx for search, Jquery

8+ years of software development experience in dotnet and Django, open to
working on other technologies. Have worked with clients from US, UK and Syria

A blog post - [http://www.vishalsodani.com/programming/experience-report-
fr...](http://www.vishalsodani.com/programming/experience-report-fr..).

[https://www.github.com/vishalsodani/](https://www.github.com/vishalsodani/)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani](http://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani)

Contact: vishalsodani@gmail.com

------
ammmir
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area, CA or REMOTE

I build apps, websites, and APIs that solve business problems. A couple of
recent projects (more at [http://www.pilvy.com/](http://www.pilvy.com/)):

* IVPN Client for Windows: Developed for IVPN ([https://www.ivpn.net/](https://www.ivpn.net/)), who had some unique security & privacy requirements. Based on OpenVPN.

* VMware End User Computing Demo Portal ([https://www.vmwdemo.com/](https://www.vmwdemo.com/)): Lets their sales and marketing teams easily demonstrate the Horizon product suite to potential customers. Eliminated a ton of time-consuming work by automating Active Directory/LDAP account provisioning, expiry, and integration with Horizon Workspace.

I'm looking for short-term (near-full time) and long-term (part-time)
projects. Immediate availability.

tech: node.js, JavaScript, Objective-C/Cocoa/iOS, Python, Ruby on Rails

[http://amirmalik.net](http://amirmalik.net) |
[https://github.com/ammmir](https://github.com/ammmir) | amir at pilvy dot com

------
wferrell
SEEKING FREELANCER - Palo Alto, CA or REMOTE

We're building One Touch Task Completion on your phone.

You know that moment when you star an email on your phone and save it for
later? That's what we're attacking. We're making you productive on your
smartphone by identifying the tasks you need to complete, pulling in the
critical information and providing one touch buttons so you can complete the
next step immediately.

We're a startup backed by top VCs based in Palo Alto, CA, just raised
additional capital and we are looking for some additional engineering support
as we gear up for an iOS App release in January.

Take a look at screenshots and more here:
[https://angel.co/osito](https://angel.co/osito)

We're looking for:

Backend Software Engineer with:

Experience programming in Python, Erlang, or C Experience designing and
implementing APIs Linux or UNIX OS experience Experience working with database
backed web or client applications An ability to write clean code -- and ship

iOS Engineer

We’re looking for iOS engineers that can build beautiful experiences and
effects, and squeeze performance out of the system.

Specifically we are interested in mobile engineers with experience: Attention
to performance and memory tuning Experience working with web services Focus on
clean code An ability to ship code -- and fast

We would love to see what amazing experiences and effects you have developed

Please email me at wferrell AT osito.com with a note about yourself, your
interests and links to work (apps, websites, github)

------
featlabs
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Occasional Travel. Looking for part-time projects.
Located in the EST timezone.

[http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

Experienced Senior developer with a passion for software quality and fullstack
development. Delivered solutions for startups, small businesses, large
corporations, government. 7 years exp.

Most familiar with: Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, RSpec, System Admin, devops with
chef, AWS, Postgres, MySQL, mongo, SQLServer, Backbone, Highcharts, D3, jQuery
mobile, git.

Less familiar but enthusiastic: iOS dev, Golang, Python

Few of the things I can do:

* Fullstack development: frontend/backend/sys admin

* API integrations

* Manage the server, with or without chef

* Large Data Migrations/imports

* Data visualizations

* Product/project development

* MVP/prototypes

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

Recently: [http://rackstoreels.com/](http://rackstoreels.com/) \- Ruby,
Postgres, Elasticsearch, HAML, system admin

[http://balancedcomp.com/](http://balancedcomp.com/) \- Ruby, Postgres,
jQuery, Coffeescript, HAML, system admin

More: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

For project inquiries send an email to: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

=================

------
creature
SEEKING WORK - London, UK or remote

I'm a full-stack web developer with a slight focus on the backend and a deep
appreciation for product. I'm fluent with PHP, Python, Ruby, and JavaScript as
well as all the usual web stuff. Ideally I'd like to work with a small company
looking for a medium-term boost in their productivity, or needing some outside
guidance on their architecture/product plans.

Most recently I've worked with Silicon Milkroundabout, a company that hosts a
jobs fair for startups every 6 months. Because they go dormant between events
they don't have any full-time developers. I built new features, extended old
ones, and helped the business figure out a longer-term roadmap and kept the
product on track. Another recent project is
[http://nopudding.com/](http://nopudding.com/) (which hit the HN frontpage).
It's a guide to veggie/vegan places to eat in London, built in Ruby on Rails
with a decent chunk of CoffeeScript. It uses responsive design to work nicely
on mobiles as well as desktops.

I'm available for an immediate start, though I'm talking to a few people so I
don't know how long that will be true for. Ideally I'd like a 2-3 month
contract based in an office with the people I'm working with, but I'm happy to
work remotely or for a different-length engagement too.

Previous projects:
[http://alexpounds.com/portfolio](http://alexpounds.com/portfolio)

More details about what I do:
[http://alexpounds.com/cv](http://alexpounds.com/cv)

Contact info: [http://alexpounds.com/contact](http://alexpounds.com/contact)

------
lelf
SEEKING WORK — remote

Speciality: Haskell, POSIX system programming, including Mac OS X, including
low-level, fast numeric crunching, front-end web. Solid math and functional
programming.

[https://github.com/llelf](https://github.com/llelf)
[http://lelf.lu](http://lelf.lu)
[http://lelf.lu/resume](http://lelf.lu/resume)

------
Arubis
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred, based in Denver, CO; US citizen, fwiw.

Ops and Systems/Network Administration. You write the code, I make sure
everyone that you want to can load it (and no one else).

Heavy/primary OS Linux user since the late 90's and working on the admin end
(now trendily "devops") since the early 00's. Mostly have worked with small
and mid-size businesses. Do you prefer Debian or RedHat based distros, or
something else entirely? Are you hosting on self-assembled server racks?
dedicated colo boxes? AWS slices? Do you want a slick Apache setup, or prefer
nginx, or want some feedback deciding on how you want it all set up -- or just
want someone to take all those worries off your hands and let you focus on
your own strengths? Let's chat.

Also familiar with Ruby/Rails, HTML, CSS3 and some popular frameworks, shell
scripting, MySQL, and am generally a quick study. I'm interested in moving
more toward the dev end of the spectrum, so blended projects are especially
welcome.

Oh, and I actually enjoy writing thorough documentation. Twisted, eh?

Contact me here or on dylan@dylanfitzgerald.net

------
dickler
Seeking Work - remote or Toronto (python programmer)

Data Scientist - SQL, python, nlp, computer vision, machine learning.

My main skill/passions/value add \- feature engineering of data to increase
predictive accuracy \- deriving explanations of data with frequent itemset
mining \- managing of complex data (many tables joined for purpose of deriving
new features)

also do -

android devlopment (in kivy python-for-android)

web full stack (in pyjamas, webpy, appengine, sql)

Linkedin (resume) [http://ca.linkedin.com/pub/umar-
nawaz/85/668/55](http://ca.linkedin.com/pub/umar-nawaz/85/668/55)

Kaggle profile [http://www.kaggle.com/users/48955/umar-
nawaz](http://www.kaggle.com/users/48955/umar-nawaz)

Blog [http://recommender-system-adventures.blogspot.ca/](http://recommender-
system-adventures.blogspot.ca/)

Github [https://github.com/umarnawaz](https://github.com/umarnawaz) (current)
[http://github.com/haskellpostgresprogrammer](http://github.com/haskellpostgresprogrammer)
(old)

unawaz.developer@gmail.com

------
krrishd
SEEKING WORK - Front-End Development - Freelance/Remote

I'm a student looking for some quick freelance work for the holidays. Since im
a student, you can expect discounts all around. I specialize in designing UI's
for the web, and also dabble in making single-page-applications.

My most recent project was an eCommerce site built with AngularJS and no
server-side code, so if you want to check it out, email me for details. It
sounds impossible, but I can explain :)

Other recent projects -

    
    
      - Teen2Geek - http://teen2geek.com
      - Teen2Geek Jobs - http://jobs.teen2geek.com
      - Weimai Landing Page - http://sellers.weimai.co
    

Skills

    
    
      - HTML5/Jade, CSS/LESS/SASS, Vanilla JS/jQuery, AngularJS, NodeJS/ExpressJS/MeteorJS
    
      - Git DVCS, basic Linux sysadmin, Shell programming
    
      - Phonegap/Cordova, Ionic Framework
    
      - Bootstrap/Foundation
    

Resume

    
    
      - http://krrishd.github.io/krish.json
    

Links to my Github, Behance, etc

    
    
      - http://krrishd.github.io
    

Contact krishna.dholakiya @ gmail.com

------
ciclista
SEEKING WORK

Located in Albuquerque, seeking a remote position with flexible hours (doing a
welding certification for a year, looking to work full time or close to that
but I can't do a typical 9-5). Available fulltime for December (on winter
break), then 20 hours a week starting January.

\- +5 years experience working as a PHP dev. I work in Javascript and Python
as well. I excel at large sized backend projects, but happy to take care of
the frontend as well.

\- +8 years running Linux exclusively. Very comfortable around a command line.
Happy to set up, secure, troubleshoot and maintain any server. Lots of CentOS
production level experience. I've saved the day more than once diagnosing and
fixing app performance issues that were a combination of server and code layer
problems :)

\- Fluent in English, Dutch and Spanish. Euro expat with permanent residency
in the US.

\- Not a drone, always happy to contribute ideas and to respectfully offer
alternatives without being a buttmunch about it or losing sight of project
leadership/track.

\- Good communicator, I have a good knack for translating nerd speak into
understandable English (or Spanish or Dutch). Not afraid of people either, you
could actually put me in a room with customers or the marketing department
without resulting in long awkward silences.

\- Experience working in teams or solo, equally happy doing either one. I can
be relied on to work without for months on end if needed without wasting too
much time on supervision, but I'm never afraid to ask to feedback or info when
needed.

Looking preferably for a small team or a single position. Looking for
something long term, not the job hopper type.

Happy to provide code samples and/or do a test run together.

------
cynicalkane
SEEKING WORK -- Remote or local. I'm based out of nowhere in particular, and
like to travel to interesting places.

Full stack software engineer with 5+ years experience and a math background. I
specialize in using Java and Clojure to do heavy lifting. I've worked on
complicated cloud pipelines, full-stack web apps, and in a past life, high
volume, near real-time distributed trade processing applications for a Big
Finance Company. I've also done work with parsing, domain specific languages,
full-stack web development, custom high-speed message queues, and security and
encryption. In short, I like to solve hard problems.

Github: [https://github.com/eightnotrump/](https://github.com/eightnotrump/)

Linkedin: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-
thvedt/11/5b4/9bb](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-thvedt/11/5b4/9bb)

Contact: mike.thvedt@gmail.com

The buzzword list: Java, JEE, JMS, Hibernate, Spring, jUnit, Clojure,
Ring/Compojure, jQuery, Mocha, Oracle and Postgres SQL, ElasticSearch, Redis,
Mongo, AWS.

------
kennethjiang
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area

Full-stack web developer. iOS developer.

Seasoned and entrepreneurial programmer with 15 years of coding experience.

Available for part-time, contract-based opportunities for next 2 months.

\---------------------------------

Kenneth Jiang

Email: kenneth[at]opsviz[dot]com

\---------------------------------

● Scalable, highly­-available web development: Java, Ruby (Rails, Sinatra),
Python (Django).

● iOS development: Core Data, GCD, AFNetworking, SenTestingKit.

● Infrastructure­-as­-a­-Service: OpenStack Nova, AWS EC2.

● Platform­-as­-a­-Service: CloudFoundry, Heroku, RightScale, enStratus,
Scalr, Juju.

● Cloud storage: Hadoop HDFS, AWS S3, OpenStack Swift, MongoDB.

● Continuous integration/delivery: Jenkins, Chef, Capistrano, Vagrant, Git,
Subversion, Rake, Maven, Ant, Buildout, make/GNU make, RSpec, Cucumber, JUnit.

● Agile methodologies: Scrum, FDD (Feature­-Driven-Development).

● DevOps: Chef, Puppet, MCollective, PXE, IPMI, Nagios, Zabbix.

● Scripting: Bash, Python, Ruby, Perl.

\-----------------------------------

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/kennethjiang/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/kennethjiang/)

[https://sourceforge.net/u/kennethjiang/profile/](https://sourceforge.net/u/kennethjiang/profile/)

------
superplussed
SEEKING WORK - remote.

I'm a front-leaning, full-stack developer based in Brooklyn. I have experience
with every aspect of creating an application, from mockups and UX design, to
the graphic design, to the implementation, to the deployment.

I've successfully built and sold a past start-up of mine, and have a great
deal of insight with product development. Because of this, I'm probably of
most value the earlier a project is in its life cycle.

Backend stack: Ruby on Rails or Node.js, with DBs/data stores such as MySQL,
Postgres, Mongo, and Redis. I've also worked a bunch with Elastic Search. I
also have many years of experience with PHP, and don't mind dipping back into
that world for interesting projects.

Frontend stack: my preference is Angular.js, and I've also worked Backbone and
Meteor. I am very well-versed in current best practices such as building
responsive mobile-friendly websites, and coding pixel perfect CSS and HTML5.

Portfolio: [http://eatingthe.com](http://eatingthe.com)

Email: jeremy@superplussed.com

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK - remote, based in Connecticut (not very far from NYC)

I'm a web developer and designer (4+ years), and work out of my own shop, Heta
([http://heta.co](http://heta.co)). I primarily develop, design, and customize
WordPress themes, or convert PSD designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm
also building an app and run my own server as a hobby, so I'm closer to a
full-stack developer.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agnecies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins).

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS/SASS, jQuery, CodeIgniter, WordPress,
mySQL, ZURB Foundation (3/4/5), Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control,
Fogbugz or Sifter for issue tracking, HipChat to stay in touch. Self-taught
and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

------
toumhi
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Paris, France - but can travel in Europe)

Full-stack web developer with sharp marketing skills.

I can help with figuring out how to make more money out of your application
(B2B SaaS apps are where I have the most experience).

By understanding who your customers are and what they're looking for, I can
help create a better experience for them (examples: fixing application hot
spots, adding live feedback chat at the right spot, customer satisfaction
surveys, analyzing and reducing churn rate...)

Do you have poor signup rates? Low activation or retention metrics? Do you
think you could make more money out of your current application?

I have 8 years of experience as a software developer
(Python/Django/Javascript), and I've worked both on my own products and for
other startups.

I can also help with your MVP, help you come up with the right questions, and
developing the right product.

Get more and better customers for your SaaS:
[http://www.saasfoundry.io](http://www.saasfoundry.io)

------
iwaffles
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Remote

What I do:

* iOS Development * Web Development * User experience design

Technologies (to name a few):

* Objective-c * Ruby on Rails * postgresql/mysql/mongodb * Javascript, various js frameworks (backbone, jquery, etc). * Bluetooth (and BLE) * PHP

Where I’ve worked:

* Apple * Buffer * Many more…

Portfolio: [http://mattg.me](http://mattg.me)

You should get in touch with me here: hi@mattgardner.me

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK - Remote or New York City

I'm a Ruby and Javascript/Coffeescript dev with 3+ years of experience mostly
working on Rails apps. I've also worked with Node, Backbone, Ember, & Sinatra.
I love working on the front end and working on products that care deeply about
design & UX.

My most recent project was contracting for a social network for tutoring,
www.bookandtable.com (currently the site is a marketing page, the web app is
launching this week). I also recently wrote a web app that allowed New Yorkers
to endorse candidates in the mayoral primary based on their location. It was
an interactive map built on top of the Google maps API with a light Rails
backend and a few hundred lines of Coffeescript. It hit the top of r/nyc.

website: [http://andrewritchie.info](http://andrewritchie.info) github:
[http://github.com/ritchiea](http://github.com/ritchiea)

------
davidmurphy
SEEKING WORK - LOS ANGELES / REMOTE / Travel: Biz Dev / Partnerships / PR /
Product Strategy / etc

Currently wrapping up a yearlong project that Elon Musk funded me to do (an
awesome experience, to say the least!), and I'm looking for a short/mid term
gig (or perhaps something longer) to bring in some money while I prepare for
my next big thing. (Available to dive in immediately.)

Background: tech entrepreneur (business guy) / social entrepreneur. Got an
early start in the startup world, serving on the founding team of Hotline back
in the day (chat software used by millions (and by companies like Apple &
Avid) and called "a major force in the online world" by the Toronto Star at
the time).

\----------

Skills:

* Business Development

* Partnerships / Negotiations (very strong persuasive skills!)

* Business Strategy / Product Marketing

* PR / Marketing (2013 highlights: Bloomberg, Good Morning America, Business Insider, LA Times front page, most of the tech pres, etc)

* Product Management (supervised a dev team from idea to launch)

* Help with funding (drafting/designing pitch decks, researching/writing business plan strategies, pitch coaching)

* Recruiting (used to work for Spencer Stuart, the firm that brought Marissa Mayer to Yahoo)

\----------

Contacts:

[http://linkedin.com/in/DavidCMurphy](http://linkedin.com/in/DavidCMurphy)

[http://twitter.com/DavidCMurphy](http://twitter.com/DavidCMurphy)

Bio: [http://endinggridlock.org/about](http://endinggridlock.org/about)
(scroll down)

Email: dcm@davidcmurphy.me

------
mylons
SEEKING WORK -- Remote or San Francisco.

skills: java, scala, play, ruby, rails, postgresql, elasticsearch, c, c++,
bioinformatics, chef, devops, logstash, aws, audio programming

Full stack software engineer with >6 years experience. I've written large
scale web applications in scala and rails at small web startups and biotech
startups -- and have written high performance and heavily optimized C and C++
code for bioinformatics applications. My most recent project is developing
analytics and the data collection for a social media startup using logstash
and elasticsearch. I'm also familiar with devops and have done quite a bit
with chef.

linkedin: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/michael-
lyons/7/136/7a3](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/michael-lyons/7/136/7a3)

github: [https://github.com/mylons](https://github.com/mylons)

email: mrlyons@gmail.com

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or travel around Europe fine. Native British developer
based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end and front-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL,
experienced with Apache/Nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

[http://track-chat.com](http://track-chat.com) (also uses Erlang, but I am by
no means an expert!)

[http://interactwive.com](http://interactwive.com)

[http://tweetingmachine.com](http://tweetingmachine.com)

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general.

I always enjoy chatting about projects, whether they're in the planning stages
or just need a bit of help.

You can get in touch with me at tom@tbbpolska.com

------
cleverbaker
SEEKING WORK - Mountain View || Southern California || Remote

Front-End Engineers, [http://psd2rwd.com](http://psd2rwd.com)

We are a pair of front-end developers based in California. We specialize in
working with creative agencies to develop their designs into production-ready
code.

We are experts in producing responsive web pages.

The code we ship is built:

Mobile First,

with Progressive Enhancement,

has minimized http requests,

is future friendly,

and follows Google's coding conventions.

\--

All of our client work is a protected secret under NDA.

Our workflow includes constant communication over Skype and sharing our GIT
repo so our clients can see progress being made in real-time. Our clients are
always looking for a faster turnaround time with flawless execution --and that
is our niche that we are consistently creating.

If you are looking for a front-end developer to supplement your team, reach
out to us. Let's chat.

cleverbaker@gmail.com

Check out [http://psd2rwd.com](http://psd2rwd.com)

------
skyraider
SEEKING WORK: Remote (NYC based). Available to meet or kick off projects at
client locations.

We (Databracket) are an experienced distributed team who do full-stack web
dev, distributed systems, architecture and algorithms work. We most often work
in Python (extremely efficient), Node.js, C++ and Go (very efficient).

Our specialities are distributed communications & architecture (we have
experience with techs from ZeroMQ to BitTorrent), security (we have worked
with SSH protocol internals, crypto, architecting secure data storage
schemes), Postgres and PostGIS, image processing, and distributed systems
architecture in general.

Some of our work:

[http://databracket.com](http://databracket.com) (our own products)

[http://cloudless.io](http://cloudless.io) (scaling lib for ZeroMQ)

Please get in touch with me at zach@databracket.com.

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com

Full-stack software engineer with 7+ years of experience specializing in
backend development as well as Android Development.

Languages: Python,PHP, JavaScript, Java,Scala,HTML5,Less,Sass,ActionScript
3/Flex

Frontend : JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars,Node.js),HTML5,Less,Sass,Bootstrap

Backend : Play!,Django,Kohana,Codeigniter,Node.js,Php,Akka,Spray.io
Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux,Wowza,AWS

[http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/](http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/)

[http://github.com/kclay](http://github.com/kclay)

Pet project - a Scala driver for RethinkDB -
[https://github.com/kclay/rethink-scala](https://github.com/kclay/rethink-
scala)

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

------
robertnealan
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco/Oakland,CA (Remote or Local) -
rob@houseofatomi.com

We're a SF/Oakland based design-forward firm with a passion for clean,
understandable user experiences. I personally handle both the frontend design
AND development, often as a hybrid of in-browser design and Photoshop when
necessary, allowing the design to organically develop with technology
restrains in mind from the outset. Preferred languages include HTML5, CSS,
SCSS (w/Compass), LESS, jQuery, etc. Familiar platforms/frameworks include
Magento, Wordpress, AWS, Rails, and Node.js, but if you're interested in
something different we're happy to discuss the possibilities as the tool is
ultimately just the means to an end.

Public Portfolio: www.houseofatomi.com More recent work available by email
upon request.

------
canadiancreed
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a web application developer with a full understanding of taking projects
from idea to reality, and the full technology stack needed to make such an
application come to life.

Languages I've use: PHP, Java, Perl, JavaScript Environments I've worked in:
LAMP, Windows, Linux, BSD, VAX Databases I've stored data in: MySQL, MSSQL,
Postgres Frameworks I've used: Zend, jQuery, Struts, Spring, JavaFX

Most professional experience is in the back end web development realm, with
some "moonlighting" with desktop and mobile application development

Preference given for long term projects.

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed](http://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed)

If my skillset would be useful to your project or needs, please contact me at
creedis at gmail dot com

------
rhc2104
SEEKING WORK SEEKING FREELANCERS Remote ok

CodeDoor is a marketplace for programmers that have contributed to open
source.

Feel free to contact any of the programmers, or create a job listing!

Richard Huang created Bullet, a gem for Ruby on Rails that detects whether you
are making O(n) database calls, when one would do.
[https://www.codedoor.com/programmers/109](https://www.codedoor.com/programmers/109)

Juan Manuel García has created a web crawling and scraping framework in Python
[https://www.codedoor.com/programmers/7](https://www.codedoor.com/programmers/7)

Robert Duchnik has created a JS url parser that a lot of people use
[https://www.codedoor.com/programmers/169](https://www.codedoor.com/programmers/169)

------
kingrolo
SEEKING FREELANCER, London, remote okay

We're a London based consulting collective, Wildfish,
[http://wildfish.com](http://wildfish.com)

We're looking for: \- Django developers \- Front end developers comfortable
enough with Django templates.

We have an ongoing need for help on projects, so are hoping to build up
relationships with developers who may like to dip in and out of things as
needed. Would particularly suit someone also wanting to take time out to work
on their own startup or projects between things.

We're based in London, but happy with remote, so long as your English is good.

Please mention any experience or interest in:

\- Django

\- Testing (django-webtest, model-mommy)

\- Ubuntu server admin (Linode, AWS, Fabric, Salt, Nginx)

\- Django CMSs (Django CMS 2, Fiber, FeinCMS)

\- HTML/CSS/Bootstrap

\- Ember

Please email contact@wildfish.com, and include the sort of rate you're after.
Thanks!

------
jayhuang
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver/Remote

Struggling to find a web developer who understands your business?

I am Jay Huang, a full stack web developer and consultant based in Vancouver,
B.C. Having co-founded of 2 of the largest communities on the internet
dedicated to Windows, Windows7Center.com and Windows8Center.com (2008~2011) —
I have experience taking projects from conception to a thriving business. This
experience allows me to better understand your business and solve your most
important problems.

What I can do for you:

* General technical consulting

* Web security consulting

* Frontend/backend Development (PHP, HTML5, CSS3, JQuery, etc)

* Wordpress themes and modifications

* Search Engine Optimization

* API development

* Responsive design (RWD)

[http://jayhuang.org](http://jayhuang.org)

Linkedin:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay)

------
roybarberuk
SEEKING WORK - Freelance UX/Design and Frontend Coder Remote: Based in
Doncaster, UK. Working from my well equipped office space:
[http://instagram.com/p/b4GtPfH8Nw/](http://instagram.com/p/b4GtPfH8Nw/)

Portfolio: [http://dribbble.com/roybarberuk](http://dribbble.com/roybarberuk)
& [http://roybarber.com](http://roybarber.com)

Freelance UX/Design, from low/high fidelity mockups in Axure/HTML to Design to
Front End Code/Wordpress. Have done css in ruby/node & angular.js Extensive
experience with responsive website and wordpress.

Email: hi@roybarber.com other contact details on my website. Alternatively
enquire through dribbble.

------
jagwebdev
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles or Remote

gmail: flighttime

skype: flighttime27

10+ Year Web Developer. Working freelance full time. 7 years spent as one of
the lead php programmers at neopets.com, creating online games from concept to
live, plus working with the marketing department. Complex back end sites are a
specialty along with multiple responsive site solutions.

\--------------

Recent client sites:

[http://nextimage3d.com](http://nextimage3d.com)

[http://reggielucas.com](http://reggielucas.com)

[http://ionmycash.com](http://ionmycash.com)

[http://cfstransportation.com](http://cfstransportation.com)

[http://zottrade.com](http://zottrade.com)

[http://othersideofliberal.com](http://othersideofliberal.com)

\----------------

Technologies:

PHP

HTML5

CSS3

jQuery/Ajax

Mysql

LAMP

Wordpress

SEO (Set-up and consultation)

I'm happy to build your site exactly to spec or work with you to bring your
concept to life.

------
joshkehn
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: New York, NY

Title: Junior Developer

Job Responsibilities: Maintaining existing applications, skunk works
development, prototyping, technical and feasibility research.

Employer: JAKT

About JAKT: JAKT was founded in August of 2012. We are a small team that works
extremely fast while maintaining the highest quality of work. We started as a
web development shop and have since expanded to also provide UI/UX design,
mobile development, print design and business consulting (strategy and
marketing) to our clients. Our bread and butter is custom application
development. You can read more about us here
[http://www.byjakt.com/#about](http://www.byjakt.com/#about).

Telecommute: Available

Culture: Aggressive and fast paced work environment. No shortcuts to success,
match your potential.

Skills:

\- Unix / Linux command line proficient \- OS X power user (can you quit
Finder?) \- Proficient in one of: Java, Python, Ruby, JavaScript. \-
Experience with one or more web frameworks. Django / Rails a plus. Express a
plus. Multiple frameworks plus plus. \- Database knowledge is nice (MySQL,
Postgres, MongoDB) \- Library knowledge (standard lib of your favorite
language, frequently used packages) \- Documentation ability (Write English to
go with your Ruby) \- Understanding REST and how to work through 3rd party
API's \- Ability to learn new technologies quickly. We work with a variety of
clients and because we build custom solutions, we often times need to
incorporate new technologies. The ability to pick up new technologies and
apply them directly to client projects is a huge plus.

Salary: Negotiable depending on skill set/experience.

Start Date: Immediate

If interested please email jobs@byjakt.com. Please include some of the
following:

* A short paragraph about yourself * Resume * GitHub profile * Links to any applications you have built * Interesting achivements or open source work

------
rk0567
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a full-stack web developer.

Skills:

    
    
       HTML5, CSS3/Sass, jQuery/CoffeeScript, Bootstrap/Foundation
       Ruby, Sinatra, Rails, VPS/S3/Ubuntu
       Inbound Marketing/SEO
    

Recent projects/experiments:

    
    
       http://railyo.com (400+ users)
       http://assembleyourpc.net (10k+ monthly users)
       http://scrabblewordfinder.org/
    

Checkout my blog ([http://blog.sudobits.com](http://blog.sudobits.com),
[http://rameshjha.com](http://rameshjha.com)) and github profile
[https://github.com/rkjha](https://github.com/rkjha)

You can contact me here: ramesh at rameshjha.com.

------
philipmorg
SEEKING WORK- Remote or Bay Area

Every website and marketing push involves content. But is your content
effectively supporting your business goals? Is it performing as well as you
want it to?

Chances are, if you hired a writer, or if you did it yourself, your content
could do _more_ to achieve your business goals. The missing ingredient is
usually a careful combination of information/UX design, content, and ongoing
testing.

I CAN HELP If your content is not performing as well as you'd like, or you
need new content for your marketing efforts, let me know and I'll gladly take
some time to chat with you about potential solutions. If I'm the right fit for
your needs, I'll share work samples and work up a proposal.

CONTACT philip@philipmorganconsulting.com

------
joshboon
SEEKING WORK - Boston, NYC or Remote

I'm a systems engineer based in Boston.

LAMP, PCI DSS, Central configuration management, systems monitoring and
automation

deb (Ubuntu) and RPM (Red Hat) based systems support using AWS, Rackspace
Cloud, or your own dedicated hardware. Specific experience includes high-
traffic ecommerce and wordpress infrastructure and helping it scale without
making anyone angry. Good with about any LAMP stack, nodeJS support, and
helping your support team get its head above water. Also a PCI DSS
professional and can provide support in compliance objectives and digesting
the upcoming release of PCI DSS 3.0 and how it applies to your business.

Website: joshboon.com LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/joshboon/ Email:
alwayscurious@joshboon.com

------
carbeewo
SEEKING WORK - Remote (but I'm based in Canada, CST)

I am a "full-stack" web developer with over 7 years experience. I'm interested
in working with start-ups, since I've founded and co-founded several myself
over the years. I provide a complete range of services, including project
planning, back-end development, front-end development, web design, and server
administration.

Some technologies I use regularly: Ruby on Rails, PHP,
JavaScript/CoffeeScript, AngularJS, jQuery, SASS, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis,
Nginx, Unicorn, Chef, Rspec, Capybara, Jasmine, Pub/Sub, Git, Linux,
Bootstrap, and tons more.

Previous work and contact info:
[http://mattfrancois.com](http://mattfrancois.com)

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps.

Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django,
Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB.

Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool you're using that nobody has
ever heard of. Github (perhaps a bit dusty):
[https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
martey
SEEKING WORK - Washington DC or remote

My current focus is Django/Python development work, although I also have
experience with WordPress, PHP, and a variety of other technologies. I can
write HTML, CSS, and JavaScript by hand, configure and secure your Linux
server, or even optimize Apache or nginx so that your website can scale to
thousands of visitors.

I can build your MVP or help you maintain and improve an existing website. I
write technical specifications, use comments in my code, and am adept at Git.

Portfolio:
[https://marteydodoo.com/portfolio/](https://marteydodoo.com/portfolio/)

Contact: [https://marteydodoo.com/contact/](https://marteydodoo.com/contact/)

------
SteveMorin
SEEKING FREELANCER Remote for Open-Source BigData Project

Offering bounties and project based work to contribute to these projects.

Technologies and Languages

    
    
      C, Java, Scala, Python, Hadoop, Ngnix, Zeromq, Storm, Kafka, Logstash
    

Areas of contribution:

    
    
      - Architecture
      - Documentation
      - Server Code Development
      - Client Code Development
      - Test-cases
      - Load Testing Framework
      - GitPage Site Design
      - Logo Design
      - Configuration/Deployment
    

Projects:

    
    
      https://github.com/DemandCube/NeverwinterDP
      https://github.com/DemandCube/Sparkngin
      https://github.com/DemandCube/Scribengin
    

email me at: steve@demandcube.com

~~~
collyw
Out of interest what size is your "big data"?

~~~
SteveMorin
It has depended on the project but is usually starting at 100 Terabytes a
month.

------
tarr11
SEEKING WORK

I'm a Senior Developer seeking contract work near SF (local or remote).

I have experience in .NET, C++, Ruby, Java. Front-End, back-end, databases,
NoSQL etc

I've worked on both startups and in corporate environments. I've worked on
high performance back end systems (search engines, trading systems) and front-
end systems (asp.net mvc, knockout, backbone, webapi)

I'm happy doing straight development work or dev management.

Contact info is on my website:
[http://douglastarr.com](http://douglastarr.com)

For fun, I'm teaching a coding class to kids and blogging about it:
[http://douglastarr.com/mvcoders.html](http://douglastarr.com/mvcoders.html)

------
joshmlewis
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Remote

My partner and I do full stack web development. I am a designer and project
manager, and my partner does back-end development ranging from Ruby to iOS.

We are particularly good at helping small startups grow, or helping define and
produce an MVP in a short amount of time. We are available separately as well
but since the majority of our projects require both sides, we tend to get
hired together.

I design with the goal of making users happy and solving hard problems. It
goes deeper than a pretty coat of paint. My partner works in RoR, JS
frameworks, and most other popular coding languages/frameworks out there.

Give us a shout and we'll see what we can do for you.

email: hi@josh.ml

------
mgl
SEEKING WORK - London, Berlin or REMOTE

We are a passionate team of experienced Java developers located in Wroclaw,
Poland (2 hr direct flights to major European cities), mixing Spring and
Hibernate with SCRUM and JIRA to produce advanced web applications, currently
working with clients from Stevenage, the UK and Palo Alto, US. We have just
released an online market for physical gold trading capable of handling 10k+
concurrent users with horizontally scalable architecture.

We are looking for new challenges. You can find out more about our works in
the Portfolio section of our website:
[http://www.codedose.com](http://www.codedose.com)

------
tzaman
SEEKING FREELANCER

We need someone with strong knowledge of OOCSSS/SMACSS, SASS and Grunt to help
us write future-proof, object oriented stylesheets for
[https://codeable.io](https://codeable.io)

Send your offers to tomaz@codeable.io

------
Baliw
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or Remote

I build single-page web apps, high performance APIs and SaaS platforms.

I'm passionate about developing marketing and advertising related apps.

I also love web scraping and bitcoins.

Front-end: Ember.js + Bootstrap

Back-end: Node.js or Go

[http://resume.dan.me/Dan-Gogh-Walton-resume.pdf](http://resume.dan.me/Dan-
Gogh-Walton-resume.pdf)

[https://github.com/baliw](https://github.com/baliw)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dangogh](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dangogh)

------
JBerlinsky
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Ann Arbor, Michigan; New York Metro Area; Israel or
Remote

We are a small Rails-oriented web development consultancy, specializing in
building and maintaining MVPs for small companies.

Shoot an email my way to discuss: jason@barefootcoders.com

------
cpg
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote or Silicon valley area

Seeing Android lead to make mobile app for file browsing and media streaming.

The app is a file browser and the API is already running. The API has been
proven to work with the iOS mobile client we just built. We need to make the
same with Android. It's somewhat different, but you can think of it like a
dropbox-like client.

You should be capable of easily dealing with REST interfaces, have a great
sensibility for simple and effective user interfaces and be capable of quick
iterations to get the app in deployed to our community.

The app code is expected to be released open source after a while.

Email jobs at amahi. More details in my profile.

------
insuffi
SEEKING WORK Willing to relocate anywhere in Europe OR remote work.

Looking for a junior Python/Django developer position. Have experience with
python, Django, jquery, unix, rest api and others.

Have no problem working start-up hours. Don't have as much experience as I'd
like, but I make up for it with an extreme desire to learn.

Here's my github profile:
[http://github.com/mkopstals](http://github.com/mkopstals) Here's a link to my
resume: [http://files.fm/u/pkzjmrd](http://files.fm/u/pkzjmrd) Annnnd here's
my email: kopstals.martins@gmail.com

------
lifeisstillgood
SEEKING WORK - London/Kent (Remote preferred) Python Freelancer, Experienced
in mentoring teams and getting to Continuous Delivery.

I am a rare beast, Ex-CTO who is still full-stack developer, I have seen most
business and software problems up close and personal but I still love finding
new ways to tackle them - a developer who recognises most business problems
are people problems first and a manager who believes everyone must be able to
code.

I can build a team around your existing vision, create a business around your
insight or simply help you fix what's broken.

Paul@mikadosoftware.com www.mikadosoftware.com GitHub.com/mikadosoftware

------
lazerwalker
SEEKING WORK - Remote / NYC.

I specialize in iOS design and development, although I have experience with
many flavors of front-end and back-end web development. I've worked on a
number of high-profile apps, most of which have been featured by Apple. If
you're an iOS developer yourself, you've probably used my site
[http://fuckingblocksyntax.com](http://fuckingblocksyntax.com).

[http://lazerwalker.com](http://lazerwalker.com),
[https://github.com/lazerwalker](https://github.com/lazerwalker)

------
glenscott1
SEEKING WORK - Norwich, UK and remote

I have 12 years professional experience building sites and applications with
open source technologies. I am an ex-Yahoo engineer, am reliable, and get
stuff done. PHP, Perl | Laravel, CodeIgniter | MySQL, MongoDB

I often utilise Test Driven Development, and strive to produce clean,
maintainable code.

More backend focused than front-end, but have good experience of working with
standards-compliant HTML, CSS, JS as well as JQuery and D3.

I am particularly skilled at working with large legacy code bases.

[http://www.glenscott.co.uk/](http://www.glenscott.co.uk/)
glen@glenscott.co.uk

------
Oculus
SEEKING WORK - Toronto or Remote

I'm a full stack web developer based in Toronto.

Skills: AngularJS, Node.js, Express.js, Android, jQuery, pure Javascript,
Photoshop, PostgreSQL, Nginx

Experience: I've written RESTful APIs, survey Widgets, web applications, and
Android apps. I also have experience with Arduino (maze solving car), 8085
Assembler, and C (both at a basic level). I'm always open to learning anything
that gets the job done.

Portfolio: [http://stolarsky.com](http://stolarsky.com)

Github: [https://github.com/EmilS](https://github.com/EmilS)

Email: emil.stolarsky@gmail.com

------
calebreach
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred, based in Virginia

I'm a full-stack engineer with a decade of experience. I've written everything
from visualizations in Rails/D3/CoffeeScript to big-data clustering algorithms
in C++ to embedded bit-banging code in C.

Here's a blog post detailing a product I recently built for ProjectLocker:
[http://blog.projectlocker.com/2013/08/29/introducing-the-
pro...](http://blog.projectlocker.com/2013/08/29/introducing-the-
projectlocker-code-browser/)

Shoot me an email at caleb@acceliva.com

------
hemangshah
SEEKING WORK in computer vision & machine learning. Remote or local to
Bangalore, India.

I've co-founded a startup, and have worked on various interesting & complex
projects for more than 8yrs now. I love solving hard technical problems and on
the other side, I can also contribute towards general understanding, viability
and road maps of a business solution or towards solving a market requirement.

Feel free to connect with me at www.linkedin.com/in/link2hemangshah and
contact me at hemang.j.shah at 'google's popular email service' dot com

\- hemang shah

------
ysubach2
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+1/CET timezone)

Senior software engineer: 10+ years in web and mobile applications
development. Seeking remote contract work. Happy to be part of the technical
team or single technical person for your company/project.

Possess knowledge of multiple technologies and platforms, general keywords:
PHP, Python, Ruby, NodeJS, iOS, HTML5. Please check my website and contact me
for getting more details.

Website: [http://yurisubach.com/services](http://yurisubach.com/services) |
Email: ysubach@gmail.com | Skype: ysubach

------
mrtomasuolo
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

We are a small team of Ruby on Rails developers with several years experience
developing web apps. We also handle design and have experience and a great
passion for online marketing.

You may check our website and contact us at
[http://dreepi.com](http://dreepi.com).

We love learning and applying new technologies. As entrepreneurs, we have
developed several products ourselves, so we get how starting a company up
works and are eager to help you build a great product providing our feedback
and advice every step of the way.

------
amouat
SEEKING WORK - Freelance/Contract UK/Remote.

Software/Web developer. Lots of Java experience, also Clojure, Python,
Javascript and C. Currently based in Edinburgh.

[http://www.adrianmouat.com](http://www.adrianmouat.com)

P.S. I'm considering using LiveNinja; please let me know if you'd like to
engage me through this. I've set-up with a profile with a low rate to start
with:
[https://www.liveninja.com/adrianmouat695/](https://www.liveninja.com/adrianmouat695/)

------
psyklic
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Los Angeles

\+ Backend software

\+ Desktop software (Windows or cross-platform)

\+ Low-level development (e.g. interfacing with hardware, embedded systems)

I co-founded a venture-backed startup as CTO, am Caltech educated, and have
worked on projects for Microsoft, Google, etc. (See my website for more
information.) I have experience working with a wide variety of clients and
specialize in high-quality end-results. I collaborate with high-quality
designers if a more complete solution is needed.

[http://danwilhelm.com](http://danwilhelm.com)

------
cgarvis
SEEKING WORK: Remote (NYC Based).

Growth Hacker and full stack engineer with 10 years experience build web
applications and engineer teams. Will work closely with business stakeholders
and customers to determine requirements and implement what is truly needed.

Proficient in AngularJS/NodeJS/Ruby/Golang on top of
MongoDB/Rethinkdb/Postgres.

[http://chrisgarvis.com](http://chrisgarvis.com)
[http://cgarvis.github.com](http://cgarvis.github.com) cgarvis@gmail.com

------
startingupagain
SEEKING FREELANCER

Full-time Contract position approximately 2 months

Responsibilities: Sole full-stack Ruby on Rails developer on a web app
overhaul or re-write

Location: remote - U.S., Canada, Western Europe only

We're seeking an experienced full-stack Ruby on Rails developer or very small
team for a challenging project.

Must: \- Have at least 2 years solid Rails experience developing web apps. \-
Be able to start within 1 or 2 weeks.

Please include your CV, links to past projects you developed that are live on
the web and a link to your Linkedin profile if you have one.

[railswebappproject] a.t. g-m-a-i-l

------
bwsewell
SEEKING WEB DESIGNER / GRAPHIC DESIGNER / FRONT-END DEVELOPER

Looking for a local or remote designer to help with mockups for potential
clients. These mockups are essential sales tools we use to convey how our
technology can be leveraged.

We are looking for people who are: \- Experienced using Photoshop or Fireworks
\- Familiar with HTML/CSS/JS to create front-end \- Available at least 2 hours
to skype between 8AM-5PM during weekdays (if needed)

Please email me at brian@automatedinsights.com for more information.

------
doelie_
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Kalamazoo, MI. (short 1-2 month stay in Belgium
soon).

Over 20 years of software development experience, from low level ASM to high
level Racket & Haskell. Very broad skill set and interest with these pillars:

\- C/C++ systems programming (mostly Linux, Android, RTOS/bare embedded
systems).

\- audio, video, graphics: systems design + signal processing algo design.

\- special-purpose compilers, VMs, scripting languages.

Full CV and list of open source projects at
[http://zwizwa.be](http://zwizwa.be)

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - Remote (UK based)

My name is Chris Pattle

I am an experienced and talented front end developer who can do web and
mobile. "Simpsons in CSS" is some cool work I've done recently. Looking for
small to medium projects. I can provide GREAT references from previous
clients.

Github: [https://github.com/pattle](https://github.com/pattle) Website:
[http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com) Email:
chris.pattle@gmail.com

------
tomhwrw
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Diego, CA or Remote

Looking for "big data engineer" with demonstrable experience in scaling a
dataset from gigabytes in MySQL to terabytes in a distributed database.
Currently investigating Hadoop but we're most interested in using your
experience to make an optimal decision.

We need to figure out how we're going to do real-time querying on our fast-
growing dataset as it outgrows MySQL's ability to scale vertically. Please get
in touch tomh@whatrunswhere.com.

------
tga
SEEKING WORK - the Netherlands / travel / remote

Are you looking for someone to help with defining and building your early
stage web platform or do you need to make large amounts of data accessible and
useful? Let's talk!

My expertise is in back-end systems for building automation (integrated
building management systems, visualization and analysis of sensor data in
large commercial buildings, data-driven energy efficiency).

Tools of the trade: Python (Django, Flask), SQL, JavaScript (AngularJS,
Knockout).

tiberiu@tiberiuana.com

------
alok-g
SEEKING WORK - Remote or local; based in Fremont, CA (Silicon valley bay area)

Expert in Natural Language Processing (NLP) with focus on Natural Language
Understanding (NLU), Artificial Neural Networks (ANNs), Neo4j graph database
using Blueprints and Gremlin, image processing and computer vision using
OpenCV.

Java, C#, C++, Python. Using Java mainly for NLP/NLU tasks.

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/alokgovil/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/alokgovil/)

Email address in my profile.

------
tommaxwell
SEEKING WORK - remote, based in San Francisco, California

I'm a web developer that can make fully-responsive websites using HTML5, CSS3,
and JavaScript (jQuery, etc). I have also made Tumblr themes before, here is
my personal blog which I designed from scratch:
[http://blog.tommaxwell.me](http://blog.tommaxwell.me)

Contact me at tommaxwell95@gmail.com

[http://tommaxwell.me](http://tommaxwell.me) (I also built this site)

~~~
rileyjshaw
Did you really design this from scratch? It looks very similar to Svbtle a
year and a half ago...

"Developed" from scratch might be more appropriate, no?

------
jonframpton
SEEKING WORK - Part Time/Remote/TX Jon Frampton
jonathon[dot]frampton[at]gmail[dot]com 8+ years of data analysis, mining,
system building and eventually insights currently head of analytics looking
for more diverse experience in web analytics etc... \--- Technologies Google
Analytics, Adobe Analytics, IBM Analytics \-- PHP, R, HTML, JQuery, VBA MySQL,
DB2, Oracle 11...

from implementation, strategy, reporting, automation and forecasting.

specializing in ecommerce

------
dmzza
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

Developer turned designer. I simplify complicated ideas for iOS and web apps.

Citi Bike has two problems: fighting Manhattan traffic to shuffle bikes and a
miserable app to find them. I couldn't solve the former so I built an iOS app
to replace the latter.

Handlebars for Citi Bike: [http://handlebarsapp.com](http://handlebarsapp.com)

[http://davidmazza.com](http://davidmazza.com) hackernews at dmzza.com

------
traxtech
SEEKING WORK - Remote

If you need reliable, high-throughput REST-style APIs in Java, I'm your guy.
After 7+ years of experience in server-side Java (JEE 5&6, Spring, Wicket...),
I'm specializing in lightweight stacks. I love Dropwizard, JEE6, PostgreSQL,
Lucene... Please email me at username at gmail.com for more infos.

I now work from home, in the south of France, enjoying a fullfilling life with
my SO and my 3 weeks old daughter : I won't relocate .

------
thejash
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Remote is fine (based in SF)

I am looking for talented Python or Android developers with an interest in
Quantified Self.

I'm sick of my data being scattered around the internet in various walled
gardens (or not even saved at all), and am creating a system to aggregate all
of my personal data.

I'm a software developer/architect with 15+ years of experience, but there is
a lot of work, so send me an email if you are interested:
joshalbrecht@gmail.com

------
vjk2005
SEEKING WORK — Remote

Over 6 years of experience in logo and web design. Check out my portfolio:
[http://www.dffrnt.com](http://www.dffrnt.com) and my dribbble:
[http://dribbble.com/vjk2005](http://dribbble.com/vjk2005) Most recent work:
Logo for Pomodorize.me -
[http://i.imgur.com/GTBdgFD.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/GTBdgFD.jpg)

Email: design@dffrnt.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

I am looking for some small to mid size project. Primarily I code in PHP(w/,
w/o Frameworks) but I can work on other languages too.

To summarize, I can develop:

1- Web apps(PHP, Python, Rails and Java) 2- iOS apps in Titanium, Android 3-
Facebook Apps 4- APIs and systems integration 5- Browser Extensions(FF,
Chrome, IE, Safari)

Contact me via email/Skype( _given in HN Profile_ ) to learn further about it.

I can work on fixed price, hourly basis or Full time remote job

------
maouida
SEEKING WORK - Tunisia, Remote

I'm a .NET Web developer.

Skills: Javascript, AngularJS, jQuery, NodeJS, ASP.NET MVC, C#, IIS, Windows
Server

I've written CMSs, web applications, RESTful APIs.

LinkedIn Profile:
[http://tn.linkedin.com/in/marwanaouida](http://tn.linkedin.com/in/marwanaouida)

oDesk Profile:
[https://www.odesk.com/users/~01a0dccf79fd2555c8](https://www.odesk.com/users/~01a0dccf79fd2555c8)

Email: marwan@aouida.com

------
rrbrambley
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA – Prefer local (not necessarily in your
office), remote negotiable

Mobile engineer with experience shipping Android and iOS apps. I am currently
working on my own projects but looking to take on a little extra work.
Preferably short-medium term projects. My most recent work included porting an
iOS app to Android from scratch.

Preferred work: Java/Android, iOS/Obj-C contact: rob /at/ alwaysallthetime.com

------
kpapke
SEEKING WORK - Ann Arbor, MI or Remote

I'm a front end developer experienced in HTML/CSS/Javascript (along with HAML,
SCSS, jQuery, javascript templating, responsive designs, 3rd party APIs). I
have worked with PHP and some Rails apps, currently working on my own startup
which is an Angular/Node app.

Personal website: [http://www.kylepapke.com/](http://www.kylepapke.com/)

Email: kpapke@gmail.com

------
theunixbeard
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles or Remote

Ruby on Rails Developer + Hardware Hacker (I especially love projects that
involve both!)

Bread & Butter Stack: Rails, PostgreSQL, Heroku, with ZURB Foundation on the
front-end. I also do A/B testing work. (Visual Website Optimizer)

Mention you're from HN for a free 45 minute Skype/G+ Hangout consultation
where we can discuss your project and the best way to reach/exceed your goals
:)

------
cpursley
####

SEEKING WORK

####

\---------------

location = {Atlanta, GA (open to remote, on-site or hybrid)}

skills = {Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, JS/CoffeeScript, Ember.js}

rate = {very reasonable, just ask : )}

interests = {augmenting startups and product teams in B2B space, building
MVPs}

other = {In addition to web development, I have experience with iterative
product development, user experience (UX), A/B testing, writing copy,
transactional and drip email campaigns and lean methodologies (build-measure-
learn)}

\---------------

------
RomanPushkin
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Russia, Moscow

Will build your MVP on C# Asp.Net MVC + MS SQL Server (as well as html + less
+ js + bootstrap, etc.) from the ground up.

Latest project: [http://geekjob.ru](http://geekjob.ru)

Clean & maintainable code guaranteed, lots of wep apps implemented and on the
way.

Also: iOS/Android/Windows Phone apps on Xamarin / C#

contact roman.pushkin / at / gmail

------
th4t
SEEKING WORK - Munich, Germany - Remote

I love building web applications and developing for Android. My greatest
passion is the application of Machine Learning methods to challenging
problems. Fluent in both science and craft: M.Sc. with distinction in CS from
a German elite university and a broad portfolio of projects and skills.

You can reach me at hn AT th4t.net.

Keywords: Python, Django, Android, Golang

------
cgarvis
SEEKING WORK: Remote (NYC Based).

CTO for hire. Need someone to take your team to the next level? Let me get
your product out the door to your customers while you search for that perfect
hire!

[http://chrisgarvis.com](http://chrisgarvis.com)
[http://cgarvis.github.com](http://cgarvis.github.com) cgarvis@gmail.com

------
mobweb
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a freelancer working exclusively with the Magento e-commerce platform.

Check out some previous projects at
[http://mobweb.ch/portfolio/](http://mobweb.ch/portfolio/) and some of my
extensions on GitHub: [https://github.com/mobweb](https://github.com/mobweb).

Contact: info@mobweb.ch

------
ullrich
SEEKING FREELANCER

nxtbgthng GmbH - [http://nxtbgthng.com](http://nxtbgthng.com) \- Berlin,
Germany

Mobile app development from the heart of Berlin.

* Android Engineer - We're looking for an Android developer with strong background in concept and a good feeling for UX-design. Full time or freelance possible as well.

Interested? Let's grab a coffee: ullrich@nxtbgthng.com

------
rietta
SEEKING WORK - Remote - U.S.-based team available for pre-project sprint
planning for development starting mid January.

Backend Ruby on Rails with strong emphasis on database and optimization.

[http://atlantarubydeveloper.com](http://atlantarubydeveloper.com)

blog at [http://blog.rietta.com/](http://blog.rietta.com/)

------
rfergie
SEEKING WORK - Northern England or remote

I've been working in online marketing for a few years now. Over the last few
months I've had some success building my own data analysis tools (dashboards,
visualisations, recommendations etc.) and I'd like to try this sort of work
with other people.

Languages I have programmed in: Javascript, Python, R, Haskell, SQL

------
astine
SEEKING WORK, Washington DC, Remote or Local.

Full stack engineer, who knows Clojure Ruby, Java, PostgresSQL (and other
RDMSs), Per.

Github: [https://github.com/astine](https://github.com/astine) Website:
[http://theatticlight.net/](http://theatticlight.net/) Contact:
stine.drew@gmail.com

------
christensen_emc
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE OR TAMPA FLORIDA

My name is Erik Christensen

email me at christensen.em@gmail.com

I can do Rails or Javascript (Angular and Backbone) or Node or Python

Recently graduated college, taking a few months off to decompress and save up
some money.

If you have a small project (maximum 6 months) that needs to be done and want
someone to flatten it for a very reasonable rate, I'm your guy.

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

I am looking for some small to mid size project. Primarily I code in PHP(w/,
w/o Frameworks) but I can work on other languages too. To summarize, I can
develop:

1- Web apps(PHP, Python, Rails and Java)

2- iOS apps in Titanium, Android

3- Facebook Apps

4- APIs and systems integration

5- Browser Extensions(FF, Chrome, IE, Safari).

 __Contact Details __:

Skype: sidlabs

Email: kadnan (at) gmail.com

I can work on fixed price, hourly basis or Full time remote job

------
pnathan
SEEKING REMOTE FREELANCER

STUDENTS & LESS QUALIFIED WELCOME

Hi,

I have a an unusual offer.

Here's the situation: I have a (mostly) turn-based web game 3/4 of the way
done (technically), but unfortunately, the remaining 1/4 largely sits on the
front end, in Javascript, a language I am not comfortable doing rapid
development in. I need to transition to the business side of the job
(marketing! ad copy! talking to people!) for a while & build the backend
ecommerce components.

I would like someone who can work on the front-end and take it the rest of the
way (it sort of kind of prototype works now). I've chosen
Bootstrap/jQuery/Ember as the tech - no cutting-edge surprises there. The
target audience is the FirefoxOS web browser, so it's a chance to learn about
that platform (absurdly exciting IMO!).

The unusual part is this: unreleased software makes no money, and this is my
first real indie gig. Ain't got no money for ya (today). I am _perfectly happy
to negotiate_ on a variety of axes, including the following - open sourcing
the front-end, paying % of profit over some months post-release, exchanging
work, etc. Note that any sort of financial compensation would require you to
live in the US, as I don't fancy playing with international tax law. Bottom
line is: I want to negotiate with you to make you happy, so that I can release
my product and make me happy. :-)

Personally, I think this would be a useful small portfolio piece for someone
boning up on Javascript & front-end work or someone with just enough
experience in JS to use the frameworks. So I would suggest that any "less
qualified" people feel free to contact me.

Unique long-term opportunity here as well - if the game becomes stable &
profitable and you like the gig, the server middleware is in Common Lisp with
a Postgres database - expanding into this will be an opportunity to use those
technologies in production.

REQUIREMENTS

* Know enough Javascript and CSS to fool me into believing you can do the job (should be easy. ;-) )

* Good written English - most communication will be by email.

* Comfortable learning

BONUS POINTS

* Know Mercurial

* Has used bug trackers before

* Has written production Javascript before

My email address is in my profile.

------
radkiddo
[http://doksend.com](http://doksend.com)

radkiddo at doksend.com

full stack web dev services php node.js .net jquery bootstrap html5 ocr
technologies aws heroku

worldwide satisfied customers, including big corporations & others

remote work possible

resume /cv - [http://doksend.com/cv-resume](http://doksend.com/cv-resume)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE Hardware development

I do electronics, robotics, embedded software and 3d printing projects, from
idea to prototype, with very quick turnaround times. Severely reduced rates
for open source hardware projects. Based in Europe, willing to work with
clients anywhere in the world. Contact at kliment at 0xfb.com.

------
jbk
SEEKING FREELANCER - Europe, but remote is OK.

We are looking some C#/XAML developers to help us finish the work on the VLC
port to WinRT/Windows Phone.

Past experience on this platforms is required.

Work can be remote, but we'd like to meet in person at least once.

All the produced work will be open sourced and you will keep your copyright.

Contact me by email: jb@videolan.org

------
pimpl
SEEKING WORK - remote, based in Poznan, Poland.

I'm a student who can code your website to HTML, CSS, light JS and I can also
make it a Wordpress theme for cheap (living in Eastern Europe speaks for
itself, huh?).

Contact me at contact@piotrmierzejewski.com

[http://piotrmierzejewski.com](http://piotrmierzejewski.com)

------
dncrane
SEEKING WORK - Remote (I'm based in Connecticut)

Full-stack web developer. I'd especially like to help you build your MVP.

Primary skills are Python/Django, HTML/CSS, Javascript, and learning whatever
needs to be learned to build your project.

[http://dncrane.github.io/](http://dncrane.github.io/)

dncrane@gmail.com

------
tomasien
SEEKING WORK built iOS apps with over 100,000 downloads including
Coffitivity.com and wehighfive.com. I can do some Android stuff too, and am
also extremely adept with HMTL/CSS/JS-CS (see shockoedenim.com for a nice
finished product there). I prefer to do iOS for freelancing work however.

Tommy@thecityswig.com

------
dmn001
SEEKING WORK - UK, remote preferred

Hi, I am looking for any web scraping projects.

Languages: Perl, Python

Databases: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, SQL

Other Skills: data parsing, Selenium, bypassing scrape detection, regular
expressions, XPath, multi-threaded scraping, Linux, AWS S3/EC2, Heroku, Git,
Rails, parsing html, wget, statistics and machine learning.

Email: dmn001 at gmail.com

------
mfalcon
SEEKING WORK - Buenos Aires / Remote work preferred.

Full stack software engineer with 4+ years experience with Python, Django,
JS/Jquery. I also have experience working with the following data analysis
related technologies: Pandas, scikit-learn, R, sql.

I'm looking for any data collection/analytics projects.

------
ajaxguy
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Experienced developer looking for part time gigs. I can do both front end and
back end, below are my skills. I am in NYC.

Back end - Java,J2EE,Spring,Hibernate,Oracle,Nodejs,Express, Mongo, Databases,
SQL, Linux, Web services, REST, Python, Flask

Front end - HTML, CSS, Javascript, Angular, Bootstrap

Email:san<dot>chiluka[at]gmail

------
mitchellbryson
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I’ve been a UI designer & front-end developer for 12 years, freelancing full-
time for the last 3. I’m big on simplicity & clarity. Some of my recent work:
[http://mitchbryson.com](http://mitchbryson.com)

If you like my style, email mitchell@blendmode.co.uk

------
athesyn
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Bristol, UK.

iPhone/iPad developer (and recent graduate) that's looking for part-time work.
I'm very familiar with Apple's core libaries and have a deep understanding of
iOS development.

If you have a project that's fun and interesting, email me at
xii.0684@gmail.com

------
nchuhoai
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Boston Area

Full-Stack Developer to geek out from databases all the way to font-choices.
Developer with an eye for product. Would love to build out your (web) MVP.
Mainly based on Rails, responsive Foundation and optional Backbone.

Previously built credport.org

Email: nambrot@gmail.com Website: nambrot.com

------
bglenn09
SEEKING WORK - New York, NY

I'm a seasoned full-stack developer looking for medium to large-scale
greenfield HTML5 projects (Sencha Touch, Backbone.js, Ember, ExtJS) either
client only or Ruby on Rails or Node.js backed.

Please email me at barry[at]barrypeerless[dot]com. Thanks!

------
ksaville00
SEEKING FREELANCER - Bay Area (SF, PA)

Looking for a lead developer who has previous experience scaling a start-up. I
have all the financing necessary just looking for the first coder that can
help bring my App Sharing idea a reality.

Email: kendall[at]oceanviewmarketing[dot]com

------
lzm
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Haskell, Python, Javascript, C, C#, Java, Django, Android.

Specialized in back-ends and highly algorithmic projects (I'm an ACM ICPC
world finalist).

Github: [https://github.com/lessandro](https://github.com/lessandro)

Contact: lessandro@gmail.com

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK - Remote

My primary tools are Ruby(on Rails/Sinatra/Padrino), JavaScript(jQuery,
Backbone, Raphael).

I would love to talk to you so please get in touch.

Visit [http://coderelax.com](http://coderelax.com) or email:
filipe@coderelax.com

------
jbardnz
SEEKING WORK - CHC, NZ/Remote

\------

ColdFusion/Javascript developer based in New Zealand. Looking for local or
remote work.

\------

Technologies:

-ColdFusion/Railo

-Javascript/Jquery/Jquery Mobile

-Node.JS

-HTML5/CSS3

\------

5+ years experiencing working with these technologies. This is my first time
venturing into freelancing so happy to provide code samples/test projects.

\------

Contact me on jbardnz[at]gmail.com

------
darrenalawi
SEEKING WORK Remote User Experience Designer Portfolio www.darrenalawi.com,
Dribbble profile www.dribbble.com/darrenalawi. Worked with startups and large
corps, Also expert front end dev. Email me at hello@darrenalawi.com.

------
subrat_rout
SEEKING FREELANCER: The project is a health care related built on Ruby and
Rails and Postgresql for database. HTML, CSS and Javascript experience
required. REMOTE FREELANCER FINE. Email: subrat2040<at>gmail(dot)com

------
estel
SEEKING WORK - Bristol, UK. Remote

Native mobile developer with commercial iOS and Android app development;
Obj-C, Android Java SDK, user-centred design and all the normal stuff. Also
frontend web, if that's your fancy.

Email: nathan@nathanwong.co.uk

------
dickler
SEEKING WORK Computer vision engineer. I can engineer image processing systems
that

\- automate your industrial/biomedical robot/inspection systems,

\- automate your video surveillance systems,

\- automate your agricultural/security/entertainment drones.

------
inimino
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm in the UTC+8 (Beijing) time zone.

I'm comfortable with mobile development, sysadmin, front end, and back end
work in a variety of languages.

Prefer to work with small to medium companies on contract or part-time
projects.

Links and contact in profile.

------
tagabek
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Diego

Hi, I'm Taylor! I develop & design iOS Applications.

I can update your app to look great on iOS 7!

Learn more about me at [http://taylorbeck.me/](http://taylorbeck.me/)

------
yzhou
SEEKING WORK Remote (SF Bay area) Speciality: C/C++>20years experience ,
Python, PHP, javascript, digital/analog circuit design, embedded programming,
FPGA Contact: jerryzy@gmail.com

------
flippingbits
SEEKING WORK - Remote or local (Frankfurt, Germany).

Full-stack Rails developer.

Skills:

* Ruby, JavaScript

* Ruby on Rails, Sinatra

* MySQL, Apache Solr, RabbitMQ, MongoDB, Cassandra

* Chef, Vagrant, Capistrano

* Unix, Vim, Git, zsh, tmux

Website: [http://flippingbits.org](http://flippingbits.org)

------
3riverdev
SEEKING FREELANCER -- remote

Multiple freelance opportunities, including development, design, and video,
are available at [http://www.myrudis.com](http://www.myrudis.com)

------
senthadev
SEEKING TO SOLVE MOBILE COMMUNICATION PROBLEMS:

I have built my knowledge around (U)SIM (SmartCard) and SMS (deeper level such
as binary SMS etc.). Please do contact me : senthadev'at'gmail.com

------
cgarvis
SEEKING FREELANCER: Remote

I need some help building out some MVPs. Stacks are Golang/Rails/Node.JS with
AngularJS on top. I need both a frontend dev/designer and a backend dev.

cgarvis@gmail.com

------
robwco
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Looking for a developer to work with me on my product, Workshop
([https://letsworkshop.com](https://letsworkshop.com))

Contact: rob@robw.co

------
SteveMorin
SEEKING WORK

BigData Consulting firm that specializes in: Kafka, Hadoop, HBase, Cassandra,
Storm, Tableau, Oracle, Mysql and other BI, BigData and related tools.

Email me at steve at demandcube.com

------
31reasons
SEEKING WORK - iOS App Developer - Remote or Los Angeles

Portfolio/Contact here :
[http://www.solankiapps.com](http://www.solankiapps.com)

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Bay Area / Remote + Travel Welcome

We're Bitmatica, and we help our clients build web and mobile applications to
ultimately grow revenue and make their organization more efficient.

We're a group of Bay Area-based designers and engineers who love hard problems
and big revenue impact. Our first priority is to deliver a compelling ROI with
every web and mobile application we build, and we do that by working closely
with our clients to understand their business as if we're part of the team.

We typically help our clients with:

\- UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\- iOS and Android Development

\- Front-end Web: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Angular, Backbone

\- Back-end Web: Ruby on Rails, Python (Django, Flask, et cetera), PHP

\- Operations and Scaling: Apache, NGINX, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, various
No-SQL, and more

\- Security Consulting

Our clients have said:

 _" Bitmatica is quick to understand new systems, eager to deliver quality
results with high impact, and has a deep technical background."_

 _" Hands-down the best firm I have ever worked with."_

Latest projects include improving operations, monitoring, and business
intelligence at AVG [1]; writing BART's parking system [2]; launching a mobile
transaction and data security platform [3], helping to build a web malware and
anti-virus plugin [4].

Let's work together!

\--

hello@bitmatica.com

[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

\--

[1] [http://www.avg.com/](http://www.avg.com/) \-- Worked with the team to
launch new features, improve operations, monitoring, and business intelligence

[2] [http://www.select-a-spot.com/bart/](http://www.select-a-spot.com/bart/)
\-- Built BART's online parking reservation system

[3] [http://www.claveo.com/](http://www.claveo.com/) \-- Launched a mobile and
transaction and data security platform with a strong cryptographic back-end

[4] [https://getcocoon.com/](https://getcocoon.com/) \-- Built part of the web
interface, server back end, and front-end clients for an in-browser malware
and anti-virus protection service

------
waqasx
SEEKING WORK. Frontend sass,less,css, js Backend php, wordpress, laravel

looking for a long-term client. will do a small project for free if promised
real work.

------
binarydreams
Seeking Work [http://codetheory.in/resume/](http://codetheory.in/resume/)

------
skyriser
SEEKING WORK - Montreal (Canada) / Remote

iOS Developer

[http://www.skyriser.com/](http://www.skyriser.com/)

------
stcredzero
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local

Have deployed multiple apps on iOS. Experienced at designing OO and concurrent
systems.

------
cgarvis
SEEKING FREELANCER: Remote

I need some devops works done. Need experience in AWS and moving to VPC.

cgarvis@gmail.com

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK - India - remote.

Creator of xtopdf, a PDF creation toolkit for Python (used by Packt
Publishing, the Software Freedom Law Center, ESRI.nl and others.) xtopdf can
create both business reports and ebooks, and currently has support for the
following input formats: text, DBF, CSV, TSV/TDV, XLS, ODBC, SQLAlchemy,
MongoDB, XML. xtopdf links:

[http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf)
[https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf](https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf)
[http://www.packtpub.com/article/Using_xtopdf](http://www.packtpub.com/article/Using_xtopdf)
[http://google.com/search?q=xtopdf](http://google.com/search?q=xtopdf)

Independent developer for the last several years, with many years of
experience in many tech areas. Contracted/consulted to multiple startups based
in USA and India. Earlier worked for large well-known US and Indian software
companies.

Skills: Good - Python, C, Linux, UNIX, many open source technologies,
databases, XML-RPC, PDF programming, file and data format conversion, data
munging, command-line utility development. Some: Flask, MongoDB, Bottle,
various others.

Worked on Ruby, Rails and Java some time earlier. Server lead / senior
engineer for two commercial Rails-based dot-com products earlier, by US
companies.

Databases worked on: Oracle, Sybase, Informix, MySQL, SQLite, HSQLDB, MS-
Access.

Worked on a best-selling retail banking product (earlier, in C with
proprietary DB and UI libs). Was team leader for a database middleware product
widely used in client projects by a top software company.

Relevant links:

Biz site: [http://www.dancingbison.com](http://www.dancingbison.com) (see
Home, Products, Services, About pages there)

[http://www.binpress.com/profile/vasudev-
ram/3425](http://www.binpress.com/profile/vasudev-ram/3425)

Posts about Python:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python)

Posts about xtopdf:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf)

Blog: [http://jugad2.blogspot.com](http://jugad2.blogspot.com)

Article by me about "Developing a Linux command-line utility" (in C) was
published on IBM developerWorks and translated by IBM into Chinese and
Japanese for those versions of their site. Some organizations have developed
production command line tools using that article as a guide.

Contact info:
[http://dancingbison.com/contact.html](http://dancingbison.com/contact.html)
(email, Skype). Twitter: @vasudevram

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton in the UK. I work a lot with Python and
JavaScript (Node.JS and browser) to build rich client browser based and mobile
apps. I also do hardware based projects, I have experience with coding in
Assembly and C on various micro controllers and Arduino development.

I am flexible, resourceful and reliable and I can help you make your ideas
into reality.

Some recent projects:

\- The software and technical design for a "magic mirror" that was used at
London Fashion Week. Behind the scenes it was built with 15 network Raspberry
Pis with camera modules. [http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/tag/london-
fashion-week](http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/tag/london-fashion-week)

\- An iPad app for a medical company for quick lookup of drug interactions.
This was built with HTML5 and made use of Angular.JS. I can show you more of
this one on request.

\- A web app for a training company to provide complete courses online combing
video, slides and quiz's.

\- Lead developer on a team building a collaboration application featuring a
RESTful API and browser and mobile clients.
[http://thisisdrum.com](http://thisisdrum.com) and see also a talk I have on
some of the tech[1]

I can show you more of these on request

Some stuff I've made:

\- Listeron, simple email discussion lists.
[http://listeron.com](http://listeron.com)

\- I recently added Generator support to the CoffeeScript compiler:
[http://almostobsolete.net/coffeescript-
generators.html](http://almostobsolete.net/coffeescript-generators.html)

\- A location based app: [http://head2.me](http://head2.me)

\- An open source JavaScript library I wrote:
[https://github.com/dharmafly/jsonpatch.js](https://github.com/dharmafly/jsonpatch.js)

\- The Amazon Glacier support I contributed to Boto (popular Python library):
[https://github.com/almost/boto/tree/glacier/boto/glacier](https://github.com/almost/boto/tree/glacier/boto/glacier)

I'd love to talk about your project. Please do get in touch!

Web: [http://almostobsolete.net/](http://almostobsolete.net/)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@almostobsolete.net

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

[1] [http://asyncjs.com/hypermedia/](http://asyncjs.com/hypermedia/)

------
sidmitra
1 point by sidmitra 30 days ago | link | parent | on: Ask HN: Freelancer?
Seeking freelancer? (November ...

SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio:

* [http://www.cloudshuffle.com/](http://www.cloudshuffle.com/)

* [http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.knowyourbank.com](http://www.knowyourbank.com)

* [http://www.garnishbar.com](http://www.garnishbar.com) \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* [http://www.fratmusic.com](http://www.fratmusic.com) \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month. * [http://loudfarm.com](http://loudfarm.com) \- A music event site.

* Wisekangaroo: [https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/Web-...](https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/Web-...). - Find a tutor. Working on relaunch in a new avatar

* [http://www.hypedsound.com/](http://www.hypedsound.com/) \- a music sharing platform, working on V2.

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

------
rikacomet
SEEKING FREELANCER

Startup. Delhi, India.

\--You: Python, FCGI, MYSQL, Generalist.

\--Nature: Remote is possible, but strong preference is for someone from
Delhi.

\-- Someone in age bracket 18-25 is prefered, but its flexible.

email me at: rikacomet@gmail.com

~~~
seivan
Is ageism allowed here?

~~~
rpw2000
pretty typical of SE Asia from what I've seen.

~~~
seivan
Good thing I got out of there, though honestly from recent hires I've see, the
same shit happens in EU as well.

